# Orchid pics UPdated



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

Here are three orchids that I have in my vivarium that are blooming or about ready to bloom. 

here is _Coelogyne Cristata_









This is a bad pic of _Dendrobium aberrans_ Its been in bloom for 3 weeks at least.










And this is a pic of _Barbosella cucullata_ (I think). Its about ready to bloom. I will post a picture once it blooms if I can get a good shot.










Ben


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Very nice. So how do you keep it? Heavy misting? Lots of fan operation? How much light??? And humidity levels, please. 
Im trying to grow some in my viv too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Depends on the Genus and species you are trying to grow--there isn't really a blanket form of culture for orchids.


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Very nice. So how do you keep it? Heavy misting? Lots of fan operation? How much light??? And humidity levels, please.
> Im trying to grow some in my viv too.


Here is my set up. I mist every other hour for 2 minutes. I have a fan that cools my lights and I also have a fan that sucks out the air in the viv which is why i mist every 2 hours. I have 4 36 watt cf lights and the humidity depends on when it last got misted...on average its around 70%. I would like the humidity higher but Im working on it.

Ben


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Very nice, cool. I suppose you need alot of fan work for so many lights.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for sharing these. I am working on a new tank and I think that I am going to try putting some orchids in there. Something different that will give a pretty flower every once and a while. How big is the aberrans? Thanks again!


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

> How big is the aberrans


Here is a description of the orchid from Andysorchids.com

a really terrific miniature of the Latourea section, 3" bulbs are swollen toward the top have 2 to 3 oval dark green 1" leaves with pointy tips, numerous wiry apical spikes each carry half a dozen long lasting 3/4" blooms.

its an easy grower and the blooms have lasted a long time.

Ben


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info and site. I just got done ordering a couple orchids for a tank I am working on right now.


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

> Thanks for the info and site. I just got done ordering a couple orchids for a tank I am working on right now.


Which ones?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

I also got mine from Andy's Orchids a few weeks ago. Haraella odorata. Its soo tiny and cute, and looks like its going to do just fine.


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

Khamul109 ... That orchid was on my list but I didnt end up ordering it. You got a pic of it.

ben


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

I also order that little one. It looked to good to pass up.

http://www.andysorchids.com/AlphaList.a ... 'H'&Page=1


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Got my orchids today and they are great looking. One of them is actually in flower right now. I am a little worried about ventilation though. I am considering adding a small fan to either give the tank a breeze or pull new air in. Any suggestions? I don't do this with my other tanks but I am just worried that with out it the orchids may not do too well. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

I predict this thread will soon disappear.

Matt


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

deleted by MR2


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

> I am considering adding a small fan to either give the tank a breeze or pull new air in


I noticed better growth when I added ventilation via a small fan. However now my humidity is too low 60% Wich isnt a big deal yet because there are no frogs in there but adding ventilation and keeping humidity high enough has been a problem with this tank. I mist every 1hr and half which is about 6 mist a day to keep the humidity high. 

Which orchids did you get?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok, my Haraella is doing great. Its mounted on a stick, I hung the stick in the viv, see the pic from a precvious post. The humidity is always around 80% due to glass cover, water feature, and frequent atomatic mistings from Mist King's setups (those things have really fine mist, so it spreads out better and hangs in the air alot longer than any hand mister). I also have a fan which runs a few times a day for different amounts of time. Mostly early in the morning, late at night, through the night, and from 2 to 3:30 in the afternoon. The mistings are 2 1 min in the morning, and 1 at around 5. Then the fan comes on at around 6 till 1 am. So the temps top out at around 75 to 82 (depending on the wheather outside) during midday, plus the fan makes sure the orchid is nice and dry during midday and at night. I was hopping to simulate tropical wheather by doing this, nice and cool, windy and possibly wet in the morning and afternoon, and hot and dry during midday. So far so good. The plant is growing roots everywhere, and its even about to give me a new leaf. I hope it flowers soon!!


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

khamul, is your fan blowing air in or out of the viv?
is it in the front or the back, and do you have a screen section?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

I Only have glass top, and the they dont fit exactly so it ventilates. THe fan ends up sucking air in. The fan is located in the back left hand corner of the tank, but all the plants in the viv experience air movement.


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

Here is Barbosella cucullata










The Dendrobium aberrans is still in bloom...that makes 2 months

Ben


----------

